# Double posts



## Citius (9 May 2015)

Is it me, or is it the forum?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (9 May 2015)

It's the forum


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 May 2015)

the forum. I have called @Shaun who needs to restart the database but it may take a while sadly!

Once you have a kind of response from the site, rather than reposting or hitting the post reply/post thread button again, just refresh your browser (F5 if Internet Explorer) and you should see your entry.


----------



## Citius (9 May 2015)

The thing is, I've not been hitting the post button repeatedly at all. I've only ever clicked it once and I still get two posts.

Edit - I clicked it once then, hit F5 and the post comes up - but it also saves a draft of the post in the reply box underneath??


----------



## Freds Dad (9 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> the forum. I have called @Shaun who needs to restart the database but it may take a while sadly!


 
Can he not just unplug it and plug it back in?


----------



## Shaun (9 May 2015)

I've checked the database engine and can't see any of the usual indicators (but have restarted it anyway) - were you posting from mobile devices?


----------



## Citius (9 May 2015)

Posting from a PC

edit - that post was normal - no double post and no draft saved in the reply box!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 May 2015)

laptop here as well.


----------



## raleighnut (17 May 2015)

@Shaun The double posting seems to be going on again, messages do not appear to have been posted when they have leading to the second click on the tab.
BTW posted from a PC, not a phone/tablet.


----------



## slowmotion (17 May 2015)

Double posts from bog standard Windows XP. It's not a big deal but it could be better.


----------



## Kilbourne (17 May 2015)




----------



## raleighnut (17 May 2015)

slowmotion said:


> Double posts from bog standard Windows XP. It's not a big deal but it could be better.


It's OK if you've spotted it and the posts are really there


----------



## slowmotion (17 May 2015)

raleighnut said:


> It's OK if you've spotted it and the posts are really there


 Some seem to entirely disappear. No great loss to the world really.


----------



## slowmotion (17 May 2015)

raleighnut said:


> It's OK if you've spotted it and the posts are really there


 Some seem to entirely disappear. No great loss to the world really.


----------



## slowmotion (17 May 2015)

Yep! It's gone bonkers.


----------



## slowmotion (17 May 2015)

Yep! It's gone bonkers.


----------



## I like Skol (17 May 2015)

Still doing it in PM's as well as the normal threads. Still doing it in PM's as well as the normal threads.

(That'll confuse things )


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 May 2015)

double posting from a mac this morning

Edit: also o android. 

Refresh after edit isn't working 1st time either.


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2015)

It isn't just double posts ... I am noticing various problems which don't normally happen on my system. For example, every time I try to search the forum, it fails first time. The second time is ok.


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2015)

The page refresh after posting is not working, which is why we are making double posts. I didn't see my previous post appear after clicking Post Reply so I was about to click it again, but checked the thread in a new window and there it was.


----------



## sight-pin (17 May 2015)

I noticed that upon clicking 'post reply' nothing seemed to happen, didn't press it again but my post showed anyway.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 May 2015)

I'm using Chrome, I thought it was just Google playng funny boogers again...


----------



## Sara_H (17 May 2015)

ColinJ said:


> It isn't just double posts ... I am noticing various problems which don't normally happen on my system. For example, every time I try to search the forum, it fails first time. The second time is ok.


I'm having difficulty searching too.


----------



## Shaun (17 May 2015)

Should be resolved now.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 May 2015)

Yay


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 May 2015)

Yay


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2015)

Ha


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2015)

Ha


----------



## srw (8 Jun 2015)

@Shaun - can you give a good kicking to the PM database? It's double-posting like billy-o, and @User482 managed to start four identical conversations. I've reported one of them.


----------



## User482 (8 Jun 2015)

srw said:


> @Shaun - can you give a good kicking to the PM database? It's double-posting like billy-o, and @User482 managed to start four identical conversations. I've reported one of them.



@Shaun I reported the problem to the moderators, and asked for the duplicate conversations to be deleted. I invited the moderators to the conversations so you should be able to see them. I kept getting the following message, but the PM posted anyway:
*The following error occurred:*
ERROR: The requested URL could not be retrieved
*ERROR*
*The requested URL could not be retrieved*
While trying to retrieve the URL: http://www.cyclechat.net/conversations/cardiff-to-swansea-friday-night-date.60785/insert-reply
The following error was encountered:

* Zero Sized Reply *
Squid did not receive any data for this request.
Your cache administrator is root.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jun 2015)

It did it to me a couple of days ago


----------



## Shaun (10 Jun 2015)

User482 said:


> @Shaun I reported the problem to the moderators, and asked for the duplicate conversations to be deleted. I invited the moderators to the conversations so you should be able to see them. I kept getting the following message, but the PM posted anyway:
> [snip]



Unforunately conversations don't work like forum threads and you cannot delete individual replies like you can thread posts; even if you invite moderators into the conversation. I'm hoping this will change in a future update of the software.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2015)

Double posts are back. Even refreshing the page is no guarantee it won't happen.
Coming out of the post, having copied the post(just in case), and then going back into the thread seems to work.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Jun 2015)

Yep, they have returned, Arnie-style.


----------



## Falco Frank (18 Jun 2015)

Creating a thread this morning, the editing screen didnt clear so I thought I hadnt hit the button right - hence did it again, creating THREE threads....

Just seen creating a post is now doing similar.

perhaps copy longer posts before refreshing the screen


----------



## Shaun (18 Jun 2015)

I've made some adjustments to the site and server set-up which I hope will reduce the frequency of the double-posting problem. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2015)

To zero ...?


----------



## Falco Frank (18 Jun 2015)

Seems better - Thanks


----------



## summerdays (18 Jun 2015)

From a mod point of view the most hilarious one for me this morning was someone reporting someone else's double new threads managed to create 3 duplicate Report threads


----------



## coffeejo (18 Jun 2015)

summerdays said:


> From a mod point of view the most hilarious one for me this morning was someone reporting someone else's double new threads managed to create 3 duplicate Report threads


That has officially made my day.


----------



## Citius (29 Jul 2015)

they're back...


----------



## Citius (29 Jul 2015)

they're back...

(edit - and there's the double post to prove it)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Jul 2015)

yep - it has been reported. started around 2am this morning.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (29 Jul 2015)

I'm getting a delay (possibly just a nothing happening) when posting or editing posts. I've ended up with one double post (which I then deleted) because I assumed nothing was happening and hit 'post reply' a second time. I'm not getting double posts without making it do something myself. As mentioned up thread, hitting refresh works (although I copied my post in to memory first in case it disappeared).


----------



## snorri (29 Jul 2015)

I've been getting the double posts problem too.
When I attempt to Delete one of the duplicate posts, both posts get deleted.


----------



## jonny jeez (29 Jul 2015)

Citius said:


> Is it me, or is it the forum?


getting loads and can access "my content" to delete them as the browser dies if I try. If I try to delete "in thread"... browser dies


----------



## w00hoo_kent (29 Jul 2015)

OK, not getting either of those (Win 7 PC running Explorer 11) I think when I deleted the duplicate it appeared to delete both posts, but a refresh showed one remaining.


----------



## Markymark (29 Jul 2015)

snorri said:


> I've been getting the double posts problem too.
> When I attempt to Delete one of the duplicate posts, both posts get deleted.


If you go to previous page via the link of the recovery page it will show both as missing. If you then refresh the page one of them should still be there.


----------



## Shaun (29 Jul 2015)

I've given the box a good thump and it should be back to normal now. 

I'm still on the trail of the problem but CC is a complicated little beasty behind the scenes and I have to wait quite a while after each change to see if it has been effective or not (_obviously not in this case!_).

If you can continue to report the double-posting in this thread each time it happens I would appreciate it.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## w00hoo_kent (29 Jul 2015)

Seems very fixed to me.


----------



## TreeHuggery (29 Jul 2015)

Freds Dad said:


> Can he not just unplug it and plug it back in?


I've heard that giving the top of the monitor a couple of hard bangs sometimes works


----------



## vickster (7 Aug 2015)

Appears to be happening again


----------



## vickster (7 Aug 2015)

Appears to be happening again  see ^^^


----------



## ColinJ (7 Aug 2015)

It is always because the screen fails to update after Post Reply is clicked so the button ends up getting clicked 2 or more times. If you manually refresh the screen after posting, you find that your post had been made after all. I would be interested to know why this keeps happening!


----------



## Shaun (7 Aug 2015)

Should be resolved (again).


----------



## coffeejo (7 Aug 2015)

ColinJ said:


> It is always because the screen fails to update after Post Reply is clicked so the button ends up getting clicked 2 or more times. If you manually refresh the screen after posting, you find that your post had been made after all. I would be interested to know why this keeps happening!


That's what I thought until one of the recent times when someone fed the gremlins after dark and I hit reply once, only to see double posts. I rubbed my eyes, looked at something else to refocus them, cleaned the laptop screen, but no, definitely a double post.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Aug 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I would be interested to know why this keeps happening!


I think @Shaun would love to know why it keeps happening as well... if you get to the bottom of it @ColinJ ...


----------



## ColinJ (7 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> That's what I thought until one of the recent times when someone fed the gremlins after dark and I hit reply once, only to see double posts. I rubbed my eyes, looked at something else to refocus them, cleaned the laptop screen, but no, definitely a double post.


Mouse button bounce? 

Perhaps if the forum software does not respond quickly enough it is possible to click Post Reply a second time before the first has been registered?



SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I think @Shaun would love to know why it keeps happening as well... if you get to the bottom of it @ColinJ ...


Well, he must have some idea because he keeps fixing it!


----------



## raleighnut (7 Aug 2015)

The way I get round it is to realise that it has been posted even though it doesn't seem to but TBH this time I wasn't sure if it was just me having gone through the windows 10 upgrade () and then returned to good old 7 successfully.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2015)

Double posts are back again


----------



## Shaun (8 Sep 2015)

classic33 said:


> Double posts are back again



I'm not getting any other reports of it happening and not seeing any double posts here; perhaps it is isolated to your device / connection / ISP?


----------

